# 421hp Bobcat package ?'s



## 04armygoat (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone installed this mod on their goat? I have an 04 and have plans for many mods during my deployment to iraq. Right now i have B&M short shifter, K&N cold air intake and Predator power programer. Im in the process of exhaust, headers, cam, flywheel, clutch etc. But the bobcat package has everything. Is it worth it or should i just piece it together like i am planning to do? Any help would be gratefully appreciated.:confused


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have have an 2004 gto with the 421 bobcat kit except for the rocker arms(never installed), I think it is worth it to buy the kit, I was looking up the parts the headers that come with the kit run for $1400 alone plus the slp exhuast is about $700 so your looking at 2100 right there and you can pick up the kit for around $3000, so I think the kit is worth it


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

For the LS1 this kit is equalivant to the 455 package for the LS2 engine.... but the 421 for the LS2 is not much and they used to offer 2 for the LS2 engine, one with headers and the one shown on the link. None have a cam as part of the package. The dealership where I bought my goat had been selling new GTO's with these packages installed. HP claims are for crank and not wheel numbers, so if your looking to put those kind of numbers down you'll want to look into heads and a cam to go along with the rest of the package... plus a professional tune.

SLP link;
http://www.lmperformance.com/c/13/43.html

Good luck!


----------

